# Struts - Abarbeitung



## pat270881 (3. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mehrere Tutorials für Struts durchgemacht und ein paar kleine Web-Anwendung basierend auf dem Struts Framework erstellt. Nur leider ist mir immer noch nicht ganz klar, wie die Abarbeitung aussieht, also welche Komponente (JSP, Action-Klasse, Form-Klasse,..) welche Komponente aufruft, etc. Ich habe auch alle Methoden der Klassen mal instrumentiert um zu sehen, welche Methode von welcher Klasse wann aufgerufen wird, aber das gibt ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keinen Aufschluss.

Ein Beispiel: Ich habe eine JSP-Seite, die ein Formular enthält, dort kann man Daten eingeben, mit denen dann weiter was gemacht wird. Dazu habe ich eine Form-Klasse, eine Action-Klasse und ein Model (HelloModel-Klasse - sollte denke ich die Datenbank simulieren). Wenn ich jetzt zB. ein Formular absende mit Daten, wie sieht dann die Abarbeitung aus? - welche Methoden von welcher Klasse werden nacheinander aufgerufen? - zB. nach meiner Instrumentierung wird ja anscheinend immer zuerst die reset-Methode der Form-Klasse aufgerufen...kann da jemand etwas Licht ins Dunkeln bringen?

danke!!!

lg
pat


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Nov 2005)

jsp submit -> Action#validate -> Action#execute

Wobei es da drauf ankommt, was für ne Action du verwendest..ob

ValidatorAction, DispatchAction ...


----------



## pat270881 (3. Nov 2005)

Naja aber meiner Meinung nach wird ja vorher noch Methoden der ActionForms aufgerufen...jedenfalls geht das aus den Instrumentierungsdaten hervor...wie läuft das genau ab? und was ist genau der unterschied wenn ich die ActionKlasse nur von Action oder von DispatchAction ableite?


lg


----------



## mlange8801 (3. Nov 2005)

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter... 
rollerjm.free.fr/pro/Struts11.html#3


----------

